# formaldehyde on placenta?



## happybunny (Mar 2, 2009)

I just had a hospital birth and asked to keep my placenta. It was sent to the lab so they could cut a piece of for testing. The container I got it back in has a bio-hazard sticker on it that says it has formaldehyde on it. I was going to encapsulate, make a tincture, and have some in a smoothie. Does anyone know what is done with placentas in the lab? It is just dipped? Will rinsing it off make it safe? Is there a chance they did not use formaldehyde but just put the sticker on it anyway? I do have a call out to the hospital, but will not hear back until Monday and I have already made a smoothie, and started all the other stuff. Any advise?


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

I ate my placenta but if there is any formaldehyde on it, I would not eat any of it. That really sucks


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I am almost certain that it has it on it, now it may have been sprayed or dipped. It was added to help preserve it and also for odor issues. Sorry, imo I wouldnt eat it.


----------



## mommyndoula (Sep 21, 2008)

I would assume that they put formaldehyde on it because thats pretty routine in a hospital lab.

I definitely would not eat it, drink it, encapsulate it, or bury it.

sucks.


----------



## happybunny (Mar 2, 2009)

Update: Got a call from the lab and there is no formaldehyde on the placenta. The sticker comes with the container. The lab manager apologized profusely for not removing the sticker.

Yeah


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

WEll that is awesome for you


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

As long as it REALLY doesn't have any formaldehyde on it, it's ok. It will have a very distinctive smell to it and look "cooked" if it's been fixed. You should be able to visually check. If you're not 100% sure, do not eat/encapsulate/bury it. It's bad stuff.


----------

